# Taking out the trash



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Tease [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

What was that? [smiley=throwcomputer.gif]


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm lost [smiley=suicide.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

sorry, most of you won't have enough info here. It was meant to be a tease/joke like Tom picked up on. Our trash pickup is Saturday morning's at 5am and where I live I need to put the cans about 1/4 mile away, so on a good weekend (for me) it's... honey, I'm taking out the trash (Friday after work with boat in tow), see ya in a couple days.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Have fun guys! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats great!! i love it ;D


----------



## Trey (Jul 23, 2010)

i think i did a good job with the video


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

deerflyspawn love the name, you and pops keep the video comming


----------



## Trey (Jul 23, 2010)

i know i thought the name was cool. dad sez its weird tho.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

D-manSpawn...name's fine
Video was a hoot...anytime you feel like it
feel free to post a few more

;D

At my house the excuse is "I'm going to test the engine height dear...back in a few."


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Even if you decide to change it its cool your posting on the site now .


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm diggin' the music. One of the best songs ever.


----------



## lilredfish2 (Feb 19, 2007)

Cool video, I like your skiff, what is it if I may ask ?


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Very Good [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Cool video, I like your skiff, what is it if I may ask ?


Panga 18 Skiff, clean and simple rig. We really like ours, it get's plenty shallow (8"-9") and very seaworthy when you need it.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I'm diggin' the music. One of the best songs ever.


I wasn't much of a Dylan fan back in the day, but Jimi's version stuck to me like glue the first time I heard it. My version here is a bit myopic and crude, but I ain't Jimi either.   glad you liked it tho...


----------



## Trey (Jul 23, 2010)

i think im playing the backing tracks for the next vid


----------

